# Preowned Tiel Is Very Timid



## Archie.n.Emilio (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I bought a new tiel the other day and named him Percy.
He is very timid and quiet. Sometimes he responds quietly to whistles but likes to keep to himself mostly - while my other tiel Archie Girl is very outgoing and cheeky.

I'm a bit worried about him and don't know how to get him to learn that i'm an ok person.

He was bought and handreared from a birdshop by his previous owner two years ago. He was returned to the shop last week as his owner is moving into an apartment. 

He doesn't know how to care for his feathers or tail very well as his feathers are very messy. I also noticed his beak is a little lopsided where the bottom seems to have moved visibly to the right.

The only sign of life he has shown was he screamed like a siren 1 hour after i brought him home and put him together with my girl. My girl was very shocked.

My girl still wants a lot of attention from me. When i put them both on my bed she parades around with her wings and tail spread flapping up and down my pillows and he sits there gawking.

Sadly he doesn't understand about getting on fingers so i guess the first thing i have to do is teach him to step and to trust me - not in that order.

I'm afraid he may have been abused and doesn't like people.

I rescued my girl at the same age and she was abused but she warmed to me VERY quick. I guess he will be slower cause he also has her.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Renye (Mar 12, 2011)

I think for tame hm and for show you are a ok person you have to:
-Talk with him. I mean, talk gently and show saefty.
-Spend with him 4 hours a day. He has to get used to you.
-Spend few minutes everyday with your hand inside the cage, he has to get used to your hand.
-Give to him some millet, or a kind of prize. Your tiel has to eat of your hand.
There are a page of taming too...http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread...ghlight=taming


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Let him see your other bird eating food from your hand and offer some to him too. He might be afraid to do it at first, but if you are consistently gentle and nonthreatening he will eventually be brave enough to do it.



> I also noticed his beak is a little lopsided where the bottom seems to have moved visibly to the right.


You should take him to an avian vet for this. Beak problems can often be cured with some expert trimming work. If it's left untreated it might interfere with his ability to eat, and it might also be the reason his feathers aren't properly groomed.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope he is ok! Good Luck with the little guy!


----------

